# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  تعديلات قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب 2017

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق ملف يتضمن قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب 2017 وقانون تنظيم قوائم الكيانات الإرهابية والإرهابيين

----------


## كريم ممدوح

تحيا مصر تحيا مصر

----------


## Ahmad88

جزاكم الله خيرا
مصر من الدول التي نتفخر بشعبها الذكي

----------

